# Visit to the Mexcian Consulate- DC - Aug 2011



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

As promised, we visited the Mexican Consulate to get first hand information about our *retirement* to Mexico, and as promised, I will share it. Unfortunately, I do not know how to create a link to a document, so I will re-enter them here. You may have a lot to read, I do apologize. These are NOT interpretations, but verbatim transcripts

VISA FOR RETIREES
Requirements are:
• Fill Out Visa Application form.
• Apply at Consular Section in person [local times may vary]
• Valid passport in original and one photocopy of the pages containing personal information, photograph of bearer and expiration date/extensions
• One front passport size photo, no glasses
• Payment of Consular Fee: 134.00 US Dollars, either in exact cash, VISA or MasterCard
• Proof of economic solvency: Applicant must prove a monthly income of $1,000 USD dollars, or equivalent in Mexican currency.
• Police letter clearance
• If the applicant will be accompanied by members of his/her immediate family, the minimum income requirement will be $500.00 additionally per month for each member 15 years or older.
• The documents accepted for proof are:
Last three months of Bank statements, Social Security Statement and Pension Receipts; such documents must be notarized and bear *Apostille Seal* issued by the Secretary of State of the State where the documents were notarized(​
Under this status applicants cannot work in Mexico not engage ina profitable activity, They are eligible to import temporarily household's effects and automobile.
*Please note that the Consular Officers may ask foe additional information at the time of the interview.*

_These are the requirements for our area - Washington DC, Va, MD, I would check with your local consulate. Our advisor reiterated that the Consular Section is just the middleman for this, that the true answers lie with INAMI, what she callled the INM._

In my next post - I will list some of the websites the clerk told us to check out and "THE" phone number to use for more questions.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Websites and "THE" Number: from the Consulate*

I have some time before dinner, so first here is "THE" number:
hone: *011-52-55-5387 2400* (option 2) - INM (INAMI) - they speak English, it was suggested we call there for answers, other than what we can find on the web.

:llama: For information about pets: 
www.consulmex.sre.gob.mx/washington

:car: For information about vehicles: 
www.aduanas,sat.gob.mx
Banco Nacional del Ejrcito Fuerza Aerea y Armada

Next post - _Household List for Residents in Mexico_ [verbatim transcript]

 Oops - time for dinner, l8r!


----------

